# Looking to adopt pigeons in the Arizona area



## magicalmilk (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello, I live in Arizona (Tempe)and I'd like to adopt one or more pigeons but I'm having a tough time finding any  Anyone willing to point me in the right direction?


----------



## magicalmilk (Jan 6, 2012)

I bet I can find some to purchase, but I would rather adopt


----------



## realmeows (Sep 24, 2011)

*Pigeons shipped?*

You might want to contact MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove Rescue in California. They are overflowing with adoptable pigeons and doves, and they may be willing to ship you a pigeon or dove. Elizabeth Young is the founder and director of this fine organization. Her e-mail address is [email protected]

Please see the information I posted on this board on January 11, 2012 entitled "MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove Rescue." Best of luck to you!


----------



## realmeows (Sep 24, 2011)

*MickaCoo will consider shipping pigeons*

Magicalmilk, I asked Elizabeth Young, founder and director of MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove Rescue in California if they will consider shipping pigeons to potential adopters. Good news, here is Elizabeth's reply:

Thank you very much. Yes, we will consider long-distance adoptions and ship pigeons (at adopter's expense) within the Continental US weather permitting. (We've placed pigeons in AZ, CO, GA, OH, IN, WI, NY, CT, SC, TN...)

Potential adopters can complete our online adoption application (http://mickaboo.org/apply-mickacoo.html and on www.MickaCoo.org) and I will work with them to adopt, either from us or to help some of their local pigeons.

And as always- thank you for your support and encouragement! It is much appreciated. (from Elizabeth Young via January 13, 2012 e-mail to Susan Fong aka "realmeows")


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes! Mickacoo definitely ships contrary to what most believe. I have two Mickacoo birds in the loft right now


----------



## realmeows (Sep 24, 2011)

*MaryofExeter, how wonderful!*

MaryofExeter, how wonderful to hear that two of your pigeon pals are from that great organization MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove Rescue near San Francisco. Those two are so fortunate to have found a forever home with you!


----------

